# New Grizzly Lathe And Mill



## drtho999 (Aug 9, 2015)

I just got my new G0494 16x60 lathe and G9904 10x54 Mill.  I installed the 2 axis DRO from Dropros on the lathe.   Have not had time to do anything other that install and level.  I got the lathe within 0.0002 on the X axis and within o.001 on the Z.  I installed the machine feet with the rubber base from grizzly.  Does anybody have any experience with these types of leveling feet?  How often should you check level?  I have a 4 axis DRO for the mill and will install it as soon as I get time.  Any tips on installation?  This is my first post so I am not sure how this works.  I have multiple questions about these machines.  The Lathe was suppose to come with the 400 series QC tool post but it arrived with the 300 series.  Is there any real advantage of having the 400 series?


----------



## coolidge (Aug 9, 2015)

That's a hell of a 1st post congrats! That lathe now that's what I'm talking about size wize  Also, your Kubota tractor dwarfs my B2920 how much can that FEL lift?


----------



## coffmajt (Aug 9, 2015)

I have the rubber machine mounts under my Grizzly mill and they stay on level very well. Check about once a year and no change at all == Jack


----------



## mksj (Aug 9, 2015)

Very nice, massive. There was some recent discussion about using rubber feet on lathes, and it was supposedly a No No. I had mason feet metal cup with a rubber pad under it,  but just bought some steel leveling feet to replace it. My previous rubber ones did fail on the lathe, they work fine on the mill. I have seen specially designed isolator pads for CNC lathes, very expensive. You should have a 400 series (15-20" swing) or CXA (14-17") QCTP, it will allow bigger tool holders.


----------



## 6mmBR (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow, nice setup!  Drool worthy. You'll have good times with those machines.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice Machines. 
Wish I had a use for something that big and could afford them too.


----------



## bpratl (Aug 10, 2015)

Great line up of equipment, I wished my shop was large enough to accommodate larger equipment. Bob


----------



## mike837go (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice!

I bought it's smaller cousin G0516 last week. Yours is a big'un!


----------



## drtho999 (Aug 10, 2015)

coolidge said:


> That's a hell of a 1st post congrats! That lathe now that's what I'm talking about size wize  Also, your Kubota tractor dwarfs my B2920 how much can that FEL lift?


The FEL is rated at 3600.   The Mill was all it wanted to lift and that was with the bucket all the way flexed in.  Had to lift the lathe one end at a time and roll it off the trailer.


----------



## drtho999 (Aug 10, 2015)

coffmajt said:


> I have the rubber machine mounts under my Grizzly mill and they stay on level very well. Check about once a year and no change at all == Jack


thanks.


----------



## drtho999 (Feb 10, 2019)

I put the rubber machine mounts under the G0494 lathe and after over 3 years I just checked the level and it was still within 2 tenths.  I put a six jaw TMX set tru chuck on the lathe and got the runout down to less than 2 tenths but was getting some taper on the test cut.  Had to lower the front tailstock foot a small amount to get a good cut.  The tail end is now about .005 low but the test cut is within .0003.  not sure what else to do to fix the taper.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 11, 2019)

Congratulations--both your lathe and mill are close to 2x the weight of my lathe and mill (also from big G).


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 11, 2019)

Most excellent beginning there. Welcome!


----------



## drtho999 (Feb 28, 2019)

I had an old central machine drill/mill that i used for the last 5 years and really wanted a variable speed and found a Grizzly G0762Z that was on closeout.  I got it home, cleaned and oiled it ran through the break in process and loaded up the original chuck that came with it and was disappointed that it had almost 0.002" run out.  I bought a SB1383 keyless chuck and chucked on a 1/2" end mill runs .00015 of run out.   I have been very pleased with the mill.


----------



## drtho999 (Feb 28, 2019)

I bought a G4003G from the scratch and dent floor at grizzly and after going through the break in process and cleaning I found that the cross slide had a lot of play to it.  Even after tightening the wedge all the way there was almost .060" movement.  I had some shim stock and cut some pieces to place behind the wedge but a .025 and .031 was to tight and had to use 2 .025 pieces.  those fit but then the wedge end would slip out from under the adjusting screw and I had to make a custom washer to fit under the screw.  After that the cross slide is nice and snug.


----------

